# can someone report from Pickens?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone seen or caught sheepshead yet?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Been wondering the same thing. Would love to know if they're there in numbers yet.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm headed that way after I drop my kids off at school. I'll let you know.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Should be getting close


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey Kyle did you catch anything?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I guess the fishing was so good that he has lock jaw.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I think it's way too early for them at Pickens. I have caught over a dozen sheepshead 4.53-6.8# in the last 2 weeks and there was barely any visible roe inside of them. I say at least another month before they start schooling up to spawn.


----------

